# Want to build a steambox



## Phil68 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just picked up the Earlex steamer. I'm gettitng ready to build a steam box. I have a 3'x8'x3/4" piece of Pressure Treated Plywood. Does anyone know of a reason why I SHOULDN'T use pressure treated plywood for the steambox? It's what I have laying around so I figured I'd use it. Any input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't think the ply will take the moisture/heat w/o delaminating.
How much are ya planning to use the box? I'd try to find some white oak for the ideal, long-term box. Stainless steel screws to assemble. If short term use, just use poplar. Pine could get kinda messy if the rosin started to bleed.
Bill


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Best steam box I know of is just taping one together from sheet foam insulation. Waterproof and makes the steam stay steamy longer.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe combine *David's* idea with your own idea. Build the box out out of PT ply and then line/seal the inside using foam insulation.

Worth a try?


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

My first stem box was built on a tight budget. I used a piece of 8" round duct work and made plywood ends for it. Lasted me almost 2 years using it on a monthly basis or more. It opened my mind to so many different designs. Good Luck


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

I seen one built out of PVC pipe using end caps. Steam entered one end and exited the other. The door was a end cap with a handle attached. The oposite end was glued on with a small escape hole at the tip and a small drain hole at the bottom. I do not steam bend but if I had to build one I would try that design. Copper wire was used to elivate the material or wood off the bottom of the pipe. The pipe was drilled on the sides and the coper wire inserted at various points. The pipe size was 6 or 8 inch PVC.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can use the ply… you might paint or varnish the inside though. 
Don't expect the glues to hold up, but you may be surprised
at how long it lasts.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

My first steam box was a roll of flashing that I fashioned into a ac duct style box.
It worked pretty good.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I made mine out of plywood.. things I discovered… need upper vents and lower drainage holes.. so I put mine on a angle… and be careful of the ply you use for defects and knot holes… for the heat may make any sap left in the plywood to leak out onto your work. Propane stove, aluminum pot, duct vent, and insulation foam to hold the door in place (which eventually melts and has to be replaced.. but I am a poor artist making out of what I can. lol)


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

e-mail shipwright hes the wood bender


----------

